# Bionic Man Unleash!!!



## BionicMan13 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hello Martial Talk,

My name is Derrick "Bionic Man" Clark. I'm a up&coming inspirational speaker/performing strongman,self-defense practitioner,
grassroot leader,mentor & writer from Columbus,Ohio!

As a youth I took up boxing & karate for a little while! I decided to get back into the fighting arts again! Since I have
25 years of physical fitness training. I can transfer my physical attributes in self-defense. 

I'm glad to be able to be a part of Martial Talk Forum! I'm here to share my video's,training tips,life experiences,etc....
Hope everyone have a great 2013&Beyond....


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 4, 2013)

Welcome to MT.  Look forward to your insights on MA.


----------



## BionicMan13 (Nov 4, 2013)

oftheherd1 said:


> Welcome to MT.  Look forward to your insights on MA.



Thanks! I don't mine sharing!


----------



## K-man (Nov 4, 2013)

Welcome! This could be interesting!


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Nov 4, 2013)

Are you currently training in any martial art?


----------



## Tames D (Nov 4, 2013)

Welcome. I'm curious about "performing strongman". Can you tell us more about this?


----------



## BionicMan13 (Nov 4, 2013)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Are you currently training in any martial art?



Not at the moment! Only what I learn from boxing and karate as a kid!


----------



## BionicMan13 (Nov 4, 2013)

A performing strongman is a person that into feats of strength like bending steel ,tearing cards,crushing apples,etc...


----------



## Mauthos (Nov 5, 2013)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Instructor (Nov 5, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Takai (Nov 5, 2013)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## neonadobo (Nov 6, 2013)

Welcome to MT!


----------

